# Goodbye Gizmo, Rest well old friend



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

Unfortunately after showing good progress with his treatment for pillow paw, Gizmo recently took a turn for the worse when his pillow paw came back with a vengeance...After several months of treatment the vets where unable to get it under control.

"sometimes their immune system is so out of whack we just can't do anything" - Vet (who I trust).

It got so bad that his pads split open and started bleeding to the point he could barely walk and spent all day laid down looking miserable...

So I made the decision to let him sleep, I felt it was the right thing to do (and still do). So sleep well old friend.

I soon realised that Gizmo will always be in my mind and heart and figured their was room for another so I recently got another rescue cat (may be a bit soon, but feels like the right choice).

She is approx 18 months old, small long haired (thought she was black but in the right light she is mostly a reddish brown colour).

Her name is Eboney and I will post pictures when I can get her to stay still long enough (she's still exploring her new home).


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss, sounds like it was your sweet boy's time. Looking forward to seeing and hearing about Eboney.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry to hear that. My sincere condolences!! Honestly, I've never heard of 'pillow paw' until now. How old was he?

Looking forward to seeing pics of your new rescue!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Aw, Dave I'm sorry. He had a good life with you. Thanks for rescuing him. RIP Gizmo.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

So sorry to hear this! :sad: I too had never heard of pillow paw until this forum and I can't believe that it has happened to a few of our forum members' cats. That is scary that there can be cases like this that just can't be controlled. Your sweet boy is no longer in pain, and is playing and happy at the bridge.

I too am looking forward to meeting your little girl.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry but when he was with you he was loved and cared for and he knew that. He gave you lots of happy memories.
I look forward to meeting Ebony


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

I am so so sorry Dave. You certainly gave your all in trying to help Gizmo.
he knows you love him.

HUGS as you heal. Eternal petpets and nose kisses to Gizmo


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks all, @texasgirl he was approaching 8 years, and I got him at 9 months so his life was certainly cut short but he had 7+ pampered years with me.

Ultimately you can only do your best.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am so sorry on the loss of your beloved Gizmo. I know you tried everything to help him heal. He shall be at the Bridge with all the CF beloved kitties racing around, healthy, strong, and watching down on you!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dave, 
This is breaking my heart too...sharing tears for you and Gizmo's loss...:'(
I am so sorry to hear this happened, just when it seemed all was going so well...
You give him the ultimate gift of Love, by setting him Free to Fly...
Sweet Boy, Running and Playing at the Bridge...Run Happy...
((((HUGS))))
Sharon


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks Sharon, Trying to keep a clear focused mind and concentrate on Eboney at the moment, But just got a Google calendar reminder on my phone to De-Flea Gizmo 

Well they reckon time heals all wounds so we will see, Having Eboney around to distract me is certainly helping though.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dave,
I'm glad Eboney is there, I know she's in caring hands and will look forward to your "Introduction" thread, for her!!
Sharon


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this news. You did the right thing, not letting him linger when he was in pain. I'm just so sorry for your loss.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

From one gizmo lover to another...((HUGGS))


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.  I know you'll always cherish the 7 years of happiness you had together with Gizmo, and I hope that Eboney will help you to heal.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Who knew pillow paw could be so awful? I'd never heard about it until recently here. Your vet made the right choice if there was truly nothing reasonable left to try. Fly free little Gizmo. Say hi to Zipper, Missy and all of my other sweet babies that went there before you!!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. You showed your love with an unselfish act of kindness.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss, rest well sweet Gizmo...no more pain


----------

